# New member here! Sv20 & ironman 2 mini



## Carsonthetexan

Hi all! New member and longtime lurker. Finally about to get back into Marshall amps. Had a MX series a long time ago and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. Been doing some research and will be getting my first "real" marshall soon. Still debating on the SV20C or the SV20 head and cab. I've looked up countless reviews that say it's way too loud for home use so I'll be getting an attenuator for it as well. Pretty set on getting the Tone King ironman 2 mini but noticed both the amps are rated at 16 ohms. Looked up the toneking and its rated at 8 ohms only. For hooking up would i just run the 8 ohm output into the toneking then out to the 16 ohm cab? I know I'd rather have a lower head output into the cab but what if it's the combo? Thanks all!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

to the forum...

I'm not sure about the attenuator, sorry.


----------



## South Park

You can go higher in ohms but not lower . The 16 ohm cab with a 8 ohm head will restrict a small amount of power out of the amp . Greetings from cal


----------



## Dogs of Doom

South Park said:


> You can go higher in ohms but not lower . The 16 ohm cab with a 8 ohm head will restrict a small amount of power out of the amp . Greetings from cal


depends on the attenuator...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Carsonthetexan said:


> Hi all! New member and longtime lurker. Finally about to get back into Marshall amps. Had a MX series a long time ago and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. Been doing some research and will be getting my first "real" marshall soon. Still debating on the SV20C or the SV20 head and cab. I've looked up countless reviews that say it's way too loud for home use so I'll be getting an attenuator for it as well. Pretty set on getting the Tone King ironman 2 mini but noticed both the amps are rated at 16 ohms. Looked up the toneking and its rated at 8 ohms only. For hooking up would i just run the 8 ohm output into the toneking then out to the 16 ohm cab? I know I'd rather have a lower head output into the cab but what if it's the combo? Thanks all!


You can do 8 ohm or 16 ohm with the SV20, whichever you choose make sure your cab ohms match, and your attenuator ohms match. To run it safely everything has to match. If youre dead set on the tone king then get an 8 ohm cab. Everybody here seems to like the Weber attenuator which is half the price of the tone king and can do 8 and 16 ohm you might want to look into that. Welcome to the forum! 

I just looked up the tone king and it is 30 watts, thats not enough for the SV20 which is 20 watts, youre attenuator needs to be at least double the amp watts to use it safely, this is another argument why the Weber is better since it is 50 watts.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Being too loud varies by your situation. It can be done if you have the room. I never use an attenuator with my SV20H. At home i just run it on 5 watts and use a Celestion Heritage G12M20. 96db speaker makes a difference. It still cranks well but is tolerable.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Carsonthetexan said:


> Hi all! New member and longtime lurker. Finally about to get back into Marshall amps. Had a MX series a long time ago and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. Been doing some research and will be getting my first "real" marshall soon. Still debating on the SV20C or the SV20 head and cab. I've looked up countless reviews that say it's way too loud for home use so I'll be getting an attenuator for it as well. Pretty set on getting the Tone King ironman 2 mini but noticed both the amps are rated at 16 ohms. Looked up the toneking and its rated at 8 ohms only. For hooking up would i just run the 8 ohm output into the toneking then out to the 16 ohm cab? I know I'd rather have a lower head output into the cab but what if it's the combo? Thanks all!


Welcome to the forum 
Fine choice of Marshall amp to get.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## Trapland

Carsonthetexan said:


> Hi all! New member and longtime lurker. Finally about to get back into Marshall amps. Had a MX series a long time ago and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. Been doing some research and will be getting my first "real" marshall soon. Still debating on the SV20C or the SV20 head and cab. I've looked up countless reviews that say it's way too loud for home use so I'll be getting an attenuator for it as well. Pretty set on getting the Tone King ironman 2 mini but noticed both the amps are rated at 16 ohms. Looked up the toneking and its rated at 8 ohms only. For hooking up would i just run the 8 ohm output into the toneking then out to the 16 ohm cab? I know I'd rather have a lower head output into the cab but what if it's the combo? Thanks all!


You can change the speaker(s) to make 8 ohms and set the amp to 8 ohms. Welcome.

I use Marshall Powerbrakes on the SV20 as well as my original 1968 plexi which is just a bit more valuable. I would use an Ironman, but they are both reactive loads, the Powerbrake does 8 or 16 ohms and they’re 200 bucks (used). I own and use 3 daily.


----------

